# Advice needed - ferries from Sicily (Milazzo) to Stromboli



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

In late September I plan to visit Sicily and I'm currently booking the campsites. I also plan to take a ferry to Stromboli probably as a foot passenger leaving the motorhome on a campsite on the mainland. Seems there are more than one ferry operator for this route and none of their websites are very user friendly for booking purposes. 

Does anyone know if I can book this from the UK using a UK ferry website or can anyone give general advice on the route?

On the subject of bookings some campsites are asking for payment to their account for deposit. Whilst I can make a UK BACS payment for free I assume to an international account (in Euros) would incur a charge from my bank? Can anyone recommend a service for making payments to overseas bank to bank without attracting charges?

Thanks in advance

Gary


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ferries Milazzo - Stromboli*

 Ciao Gary, very wise to leave your motorhome at Milazzo. Severe restrictions on traffic to Stromboli in the summer season; and nowhere really for a motorhome to go.
As to your questions; I wouldn't bother booking campsites for September. Wherever you go, there will be plenty of room if you just turn up. Booking in advance with Italian sites is not a good idea. It will cost you a forttune in b ank transfer fees, unkess they will take acredit card payment. Not many do; credit cards in general are still a bit of a n ivelty in places like Sicily. You will also lose all flexibility on what is a long journey. If you turn up late, or not at all, will be very difficult to get your payments back. 
As for ferries from Milazzo to Stromboli, you can prebook (in English by hitting the union flag icon) on this site:
www.traghetti.com; and then choose Milazzo - Stromboli, to go through a fairly complex booking process. The actual company that runs most of the ferries is Siremar. There are hydrofoils every day at 06:05, 1 hour journey to Stromboli, about Euro 22:45 each way in September; but to this you add 26:00 Euro booking fee, and Euro 12 delivery charge. Moral - don't bother to pre book hydrofoils either. Just buy the tickets at the port the evening before. The same sites allow you to book the ferries too, which don't operate every day, and do an island hopping 6 hour journey each way.
There are a couple of campsites around Milazzo; and plenty of soste and aree attrezzate too. All can be found on www.camperonline.it and www.camping.it and www.campinginitaly.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. As you mentioned most campsites have replied to state no need to book in September. The one that was prepared to take the deposit now wanted transfer to account which as you say would involve charges! 

Thanks also for the info on ferry. I will do as you suggest and turn up the evening before to make the booking. 

Eddied, I was talking to Russell the other day who said you were the guy to speak to about all things Italy! Really looking forward to getting to see more of Italy. In mid September I will be in Cinque Terre and Italian Lakes before making my way down to Sicily to spend late September exploring. 

Thanks again!

Gary


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Gary, my pleasure. Very kind of Russell; but there's plenty to know, and plenty I don't know! If you pass Pompei/Sorrento area on your way, send me a p.m. if you need info or a fresh water fill; or indeed if you fancy something stronger.


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Yes would be good to meet up for a beer or a glass of vino. Depending on time I could meet you either when heading down to Sicily from Northern Italy or when coming back up in October when I plan to head to southern Spain for winter. 

Thanks again for all your assistance. 

Gary


----------

